# First Planted Tank 90g DSM



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I've been over on the Barr Report for a while soakin' in the gosple according to EI dosing and just started checking out some new places. I'm in the very beginning phases of setting up my old, beat up, second hand, 90g Allglass for my first planted tank. I'm going after a different angle which required a little extra work. Hope no one minds the cross post.

I've got some orniments that my wife and I picked up years ago and it was 'requested' that they be used here. ... Yes, the alligator must stay.









A Temple ruin









A bridge

.
.
.

and what I came up with ...

...










Waiting on plants. HC and Riccia in the 'river channel' Going to start 'em dry.
More pics on how I made the channel if anyone's interested.

Pat


----------



## endgin33 (Jun 10, 2008)

Very "Clash of the Titans"! I, for one love a little cheese. Good luck with the project.


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

endgin33 said:


> Very "Clash of the Titans"! I, for one love a little cheese. Good luck with the project.


One man's cheese is another man's assurance he doesn't sleep on the sofa.:yield:

Pat


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

pat w said:


> One man's cheese is another man's assurance he doesn't sleep on the sofa.:yield:
> 
> Pat


I understand you 



pat w said:


> More pics on how I made the channel if anyone's interested.


I'm interested


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Pejc said:


> I'm interested


Sure, the thread on the Barr Report where I show the process is Here.

If you have any questions feel free to chime in. (anyone else, too)

Pat


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

A few quick pics from my cell phone.


























Later,
Pat


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Very different from what I am used to seeing. Love the use of different elements. Keep us posted if you end up adding anything else, or when the aquarium takes a complete shape as you envisioned. Cheers on a great job and concept.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Your alligator reminds me of a picture I took not long ago while on a day hike


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, cant wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

keep us update with pictures..I wonder how it looks like when the plant grows up. it should be something different.


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll try to take some more pics this week end.

I also have a thread on the Barr Report forum Here, in addition to the one mentioned earlier, mostly on the planting techniques for dry starting stems.

I'm just finishing up on an external CO2 reactor which should be the last detail to rap up before the flooding of the tank. I'm going to let the HC grow in a little more though, as long as the stems don't look like they're starting to fall over.


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok ... No pics. ... Best laid plans and all that.

Took the boat out Saturday down the intercoastal waterway from Cotton Bayou to Ft. McRee. It's on Perdido Key just as you get to Florida. Little cold at first but we toughed it out, the sun came out and we were rewarded with the best day in a long time. Stayed all day and came home sunburnt (April 3, love it on the coast). On the way back to Cotton Bayou we were greeted by three Dolphins. There was one very young one, another of medium size and an obvous adult which I assumed to be the other two's mother. Anyway they stayed off our port side for a little while, almost close enough to touch then crossed our bow and went over close to the bank and started feeding.

Very Cool.:-D

Sunday, had a cover dish thing at a cousin's and had to clean up the boat (wash off the salt and such), so no pics.

:focus:

From the looks of things I think I'll be flooding the tank next weekend. If so I'll get some before and afters then.

Later


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Now that's what you do!... Overgrow that sucker!  lol

Can't wait to see a FTS....


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh, that's all right, in fact, I had the same situation in my 10 gal, and those ornaments just" had to go in". I was not too big of a fan of our couch either. I did some sort of a compromised layout, the plants where growing and growing, manzanita branches went in, a ton of it, piled up on top of everything in a very "romantic" fashion, and then you could barely see those ruins, and then... Poof! :shock: they were no longer there. I still don't know where they went. :spy: (The smoothest transaction I ever accomplished).
I love Orlando's picture!


----------

